# feeding pigeons outside my window



## kriserts (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi all, I'm home a lot right now and through a series of events started feeding a pigeon on my window sill. (I live in NYC. ) When I'm working on my computer or in my apartment, this pigeon and her mate sit on my sill and stare at me until I set out some seed. They're out there all day--I've also noticed that when I gone, and come home, they're out there waiting for me. I feel for them because the first pigeon has no left foot and only two toes on her other leg, while her mate only has one eye.

Anyway, I'm thinking about moving to a new apartment. I've been feeding these two for about a year or more now, and I'm wondering if, when I'm gone, they'll be able to adjust and go back to finding their own food. Should I stop feeding them now, while it's still summer?


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

Pigeons in NYC have a typical hard inner city life with a much lower life expectancy than aviary birds or even many other feral situations. This plus their handicaps, especially the one eyed bird, put their odds way down when they are on their own. They will know how to forage - never forget that - and they forage a bit now anyway, but this will be a huge set back to the pair.

The best result is the new tenant is a pigeon lover and will be happy to continue to support them - not likely, but possible. You need to find out if you can.

The next best thing is that they roost at night at your place and you net them, cage them, take them to your new place, put them on the sill in the cage a few days, and then release them to re-home with you again, which may or may not work.

If you can not get these solutions done, the humane thing to do is to say your goodbyes and stop feeding them before you leave so the new tenants don't kill them - they will come back and be in harms way.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for feeding these two needy pigeons, I'm sure they could use some help.

Since both birds are handicapped I would not desert them without some kind of help.

There is a local pigeon rescue group that might be able to help. I will see if I can get the website.

Treesa


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, Treesa, for alerting me.

Our group could help, but first, there are many questions. Do the birds fly? Does the one-eyed one fly straight? Does the one with hurt feet support itself with both wings often? Does it lie down often? Do they ever nest on your sill - lay eggs there - or have babies?

They are lucky to have your support, but they might be able to survive without it. However, they would have a hard time. Let’s try to find out what they need now.

Do they ever go into your apartment? Would you tempt them in so you could catch them and get a vet’s opinion?

If you move, when would it be? Dano’s idea sounds good to me, but it would take time and isn’t certain. If you do it, you’d have to keep them inside for a long time. You might end up with two pets - and pigeons are the friendliest to have around, but do you want that? And if you move close by, they might fly back.

If you want to contact us directly in addition to posting here, write to [email protected] or join the discussion at http://groups.yahoo.com/group/pijnpeople. 

Al Streit


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2004)

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/pijnpeople 
will work better without the period.


----------



## kriserts (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks, Al. I’ll reply here and also visit your discussion group.

The birds do fly. Other than their handicaps, they look pretty healthy, but they’re my most tenacious visitors—in other words, here all the time, vs. the other pigeons who visit, try and get in on the seed action, but leave.

They do not roost on my sill, and they haven’t laid eggs there. I thought they roosted across the street, and I don’t see a nest there, but I can’t be certain about babies.

The one-eyed bird flies straight. When he first came around, his eye was festering or scarring, but now I guess the eye fell out and there’s only a hollow eye socket.

The other lies down all the time. She doesn’t support herself with her wings, but “stumps” around on her peg leg, which has a harden, calloused end. She sits either on my sill, or on a part of my fire escape that has a flattened triangle “perch.” I worry about her legs and body when it’s freezing out.

They will eat on my sill if the window is open, but cautiously. (I have a dog and a cat.) I could tempt them in and take them to a vet, although I bet that would take time. I think it would be easiest to try and net them, if I could get some help or advice, but I’m open to suggestions.

I’m not sure when I’m moving. My lease is up in September, and I’m unemployed right now, so whether I stay here or move in NYC, or out of NYC—it’s all up in the air. As far as keeping these two as pets … well, I wouldn’t mind, I find them amusing and sweet, but I already have the dog, the cat, some rescued mice … if there was a sanctuary they could go to, that would be fantastic. 

Thanks, everyone, for your replies.


----------



## Evan Garris (Apr 26, 2004)

don't net them. Use a trap of some sort.


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

It may not take long to lure them into your place if there is a table space that joins flush with the window - they will follow a seed trail readily. They will be hard to catch in the house once you close the window on them and with you, two birds, a dog and a cat, there might be wild scene if you don't isolate the cat and dog in another room. A net or a blanket can help you make the grab (only after the window is shut - Evan: nets work where they work).

But I don't know the purpose of catching them unless you plan to relocate them. You don't need a vet to tell you one bird has one eye and one bird has stump feet (when they have badly string impacted feet they drop of the dead stuff and seal it off neat as you please). The fact that the hen doesn't stand is that she either has only two stumps and less than two toes, or the toes are still string impacted and she is in severe pain - such birds will stay put if they are fed and that's why you are so important to this particular bird. If she is still string impacted you do need to catch her.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2004)

If you catch them and take them to a vet, they could get whatever care they need. That will help in deciding what to do.

As for sheltering them yourself, most people with unreleasable or pet pigeons have other animals and often cats. Only you can decide if it looks safe.

Al


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2004)

On the other hand, if you decide to give them to a rehabber, you still need to catch them.

We can help with that, but if you can make them more trustful and used to coming inside, our job will be a lot easier and more certain.

So try bringing them in - with the cats and dogs kept safely away, as Dano said. Let them go in and out. After a few days, keep them in for a few minutes. They will watch the window being closed and wonder, so let them feel secure by you opening it soon.

My feeling about this is that they don't need a sanctuary and will be released after care by a rehabber. Let's start finding out by getting a vet's opinion. Unless you want to do the rehab yourself. I'll give you a list if you want one. 

Al


----------

